# My Dad's on the internet!!!



## Genevieve (Dec 13, 2008)

just Google Adam Cherubini and loads of stuff comes up!!!
to get best result, click on the top one (that says "Welcome")


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

Um. This is personal stuff that I wouldnt personally put on the internet.
:?


----------

